

Guardian may face terror charges over stolen secrets (see comments) - junto
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2517561/Alan-Rusbridger-says-love-Britain-defends-Snowden-leaks.html#comments

======
junto
Although the Daily Mail is known to be a hotbed of right winger view, I found
that the comments against this article to be quite fascinating.

This is the side of the UK that deeply believes that Snowden is a traitor, and
that the Guardian (and the BBC) have a dangerous communist agenda.

I have previously discussed the anti-Snowden sentiment within the UK here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6610513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6610513)

~~~
monsterix
Incidentally all those comments seeking shut down of the 'left wing rag' are
anonymous. Ah, the irony.

------
Kilo-byte
journalists reporting widespread abuse of anti-terror laws are being charged
for terrorist offences. /irony

